# A stunning Axiom by Toolman Tim



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Sup guys? Been a minute since I dipped in, but it's long overdue that I showed this beauty off. Here I present an Axiom Ocularis that my most wonderful and awesome wife had commissioned for me as a surprise anniversary gift by none other than the supremely badass Toolman Tim Foster. This was presented to me while chilling at the range at this years ECST back in June. I had no idea. I was left with a lack of words and an abundance of emotions. So, thanks to my wonderful wife Emily, and a huge thank you to Tim. Gifted from the love of my life and built by someone I consider a great friend. It really doesn't get any better.


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Congratulations mate that’s wicked


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

You have a great wife Chad . You and Tim should stop in more often .


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That one is in a whole different class! Awesome job Tim!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Congratulations on receiving an awesome gift. Thanks for sharing My like button is broke, great responses


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

That looks awesome!!! Jealous on so many levels...


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

I was gonna say that (You have a good friend in the Tool Man, I met him and he is certainly a quality guy through and through, very real and grounded. You have a wonderful wife that wanted you to have this. And you have a catty that has few equals. I am happy for you and to your credit you obviously realize and do not take for granted how lucky you are. i figure that equals out that you deserve this awesome slingshot.)

But that was to long winded so Ill change it to. Holy smokes! You lucky pup that thing is awesome! :headbang: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Simply the most stunningly beautiful Axiom I have ever seen. Tim is one outstanding builder to say the least.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Wow! Toolman is a master, no doubt!


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

Good gracious that is beautiful. Heck of a present.


----------



## Rattler (Apr 3, 2018)

Wow, only wow

Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Very complex and unique design, beautiful too


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Awesome.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Really really nice...


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Wow! That is awesome! Congrats on the great SS and wife!!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Wow, congrats!! What a great gift!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Serious build Bud! Tim can cut that's for sure! Great p/u by you and awesome work by him!


----------



## Firefly (May 12, 2015)

That is beautiful! A very sweet and thoughtful gift from your wife, and made by a good friend!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## masterofcrappie (Mar 6, 2018)

That thing is sick! Congratulations! Great story to go with it.


----------

